# What can you buy with $h!t paper?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The answer is one of these in 300blk. I've had some stocks in a toilet paper company for a while that wouldn't move up or down, so I thought this would basically be the same investment. Except for the fact that I can play with this one.

Now I must wait for Spike's to get them made and shipped, then the paper work wait begins.

Here are the Spec's if anyone cares:

ST Compressor (production rifle) Specifications:

-7075-T6 Billet Aluminum upper receiver, Type III Hardcoat Anodized finish, Dryfilm lube on the inside. Upper receiver has integrated BAR rail mounting interface which is Radial Fluted to help dissipate heat and to help reduce front end weight. This design allows for a rigid continuous mounting platform between the rail system and the upper receiver, its also allows for the barrel to be 100% free floating. Upper receiver has index pin notches in three locations, perfect extended M4 feed ramps, charging handle notches on both the left and right hand side, twin barrel nut locking screws, twin barrel extension locking screws, 8 BAR rail mounting screws, Mil-Spec forward assist is retained with a threaded 303 Stainless Steel pin, ejection port door rod is captured with a set screw, cam pin notch is radius'd to help eliminate cam pin drag, upper receiver is ported to help dissipate excess gas and heat. Upper receiver is pocketed for aggressive styling and to help reduce weight. End mill engraved T-markings, Spider logo, and ST Compressor side engraving

-6AL4V Titanium externally threaded barrel nut w/ Battle Ship grey Anodized finish, torqued in a fixture to 65 ft lbs. Barrel nut has wrench flats on 6 sides which allows for the barrel to be removed as an entire assembly without ever removing the muzzle device, gas block, gas tube, or heat sink.

-9" Compressor BAR Rail, 6061-T6 Extruded Aluminum with Type III Hardcoat Anodized finish. Round holes in the bottom to help prevent contact with the heat shield. Large angled top vents for better air flow. QD sling sockets in 5 locations. Scalloped picitany rails. Spider engraved on the bottom. 3 low profile ladder rail covers pre-installed. Aggressive styling

-303 Stainless Steel laser cut heat shield w/ twin locking tabs in 6 locations

-MRS-1 Suppressor, 416 Billet Stainless Steel bar stock body, Ball Dimpled to dissipate heat, reduce weight, and to increase stiffness. Baffles are machined from Billet H13 Tool Steel. Entire suppressor has Melonite finish inside and out. Integrated Modular front end w/ aggressive striking device, threaded with the ability to accept multiple end caps and attachments, built in wrench flats allow for the suppressor to torqued on from the front, keeping the barrel in tension which increases the stiffness and increases the accuracy potential. This design also keeps the suppressor from coming loose during long firing schedules. The unique two point mounting system has minimal POI shift. Suppressor is designed to handle sustained full auto fire from an 8.1" barrel. The ST Compressor is hearing safe at the shooters ear. The ST Compressor is designed to run full time suppressed

-8.1" FN Cold Hammer Forged CMV barrel, Radial Fluted to help dissipate heat and to reduce weight. Melonite finish inside and out, Nickel Boron coated M4 barrel extension w/ Triple 416 Stainless Steel indexing pins to prevent barrel from twisting in the upper receiver when the suppressor is being installed and removed, unlike the top index pin the two added side pins penetrate into the barrel to prevent the barrel extension from coming loose during long firing schedules

-416 Billet Stainless Steel Fluted Compressor gas block w/ Integrated suppressor collar, Melonite finish inside and out. Gas block is pinned to the barrel with a 416 Stainless Steel pin and the barrel is also dimpled to retain the set screw

-Dynacomp H.V.S muzzle device machined from Billet H13 Tool Steel w/ Integrated suppressor mount, Melonite finish inside and out, muzzle device is installed with a Stainless Steel shim, torqued to 20 ft lbs and pinned to the barrel in two locations using 416 Stainless Steel pins to prevent the muzzle device from coming loose inside of the suppressor

-303 Stainless Steel gas tube w/ Melonite finish inside and out, retained with 18-8 Stainless Steel Micro-Polished split pin

-Beryllium Copper gas tube heat sink with 6061-T6 Billet end caps and 303 Stainless Steel spacer. Designed to help dissipate heat as well as to help prevent gas tube from bursting during long firing schedules

-Lightweight Nickel Boron coated M16 Bolt Carrier Group, carrier key is properly attached with Torx hardware and hydraulic staked in four locations

-Ionbond coated Stainless Steel gas rings

-Gen II BCM Gunfighter Mod 4 charging handle

-7075-T6 Billet Aluminum lower receiver, Type III Hardcoat Anodized finish. Integrated oversized trigger guard, oversized flared magwell, upper to lower receiver tension screw, trigger reset adjustment screw, captured take down pin spring, bolt catch and Ambi release retained with threaded 303 Stainless Steel pins. Lower receiver has aggressive styling

-Nickel Boron coated Battle trigger w/ rounded hammer

-BAD-ASS safety selector w/ Dove tail locking side levers, attached with Torx hardware

-KNS Gen 2 Mod 1 Anti-Rotation pins

-Norgon Ambi magazine release

-6061-T6 Billet Aluminum magazine release button

-Integrated Ambi bolt release

-Stippled Magpul MOE pistol grip

-Stippled Magpul AFG 2 angled fore grip

-Magpul Mil-Spec CTR stock w/ QD sling sockets in two locations

-Magpul Enhanced butt pad

-Magpul ASAP latch plate, properly staked in two locations

-ST-T3 buffer which utlizes 3 solid Tungsten weights, body is 7075-T6 Billet Aluminum with Hardcoat Anodized finish

-7075-T6 Mil-spec buffer tube, Type III Hardcoat Anodized finish, Dryfilm lube inside and out. Laser engraved position markings on top

-17-7 Micro-Polished carbine buffer spring

-Mil-Spec castle nut, properly torqued in a fixture to 38 ft lbs

-Troy folding Battle sights, M4 front

-Magpul 30 round Pmag

-Magpul MS3 sling

-ST 36" Soft rifle case

-7.3 lbs unloaded, 26.5" OAL

-ST Compressor is an extremely high quality and unique weapon system with multiple Patents Pending


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty sweet! Waiting to hear the range report.... after the paperwork clears, of course.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

that will be a while :smt088


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

6-8 months wait as of last check. My Krink took 5.5 months.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is just wicked!:numbchuck:


----------

